# Ifconfig scan full details



## eatonphil (Dec 10, 2015)

When I run `ifconfig wlan0 scan`, the list of APs are always abbreviated:


```
SSID/MESH ID    BSSID              CHAN RATE   S:N     INT CAPS
XFINITY         00:0d:67:83:b0:4d    6   54M -59:-95  150 EPS  HTCAP WME ATH RSN
xfinitywifi     c0:7c:d1:4a:93:ba   11   54M -49:-95  100 ES   HTCAP WME ATH
MG_BQT_3        2a:5b:0e:90:39:08    7   54M -66:-95  100 ES   HTCAP WME ATH
Maggianos_G...  5a:5b:0e:90:1e:48    2   54M -65:-95  100 ES   HTCAP WME ATH
MG_BQT_4        3a:5b:0e:60:32:58    3   54M -66:-95  100 ES   HTCAP WME ATH
CornerBaker...  00:17:c5:be:d5:b1    4   54M -46:-95  100 E    WME ATH
MG_BQT_2        1a:5b:0e:90:38:38    9   54M -66:-95  100 ES   HTCAP WME ATH
```

Is there a way I can get the full name of all the APs?


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 11, 2015)

eatonphil said:


> Is there a way I can get the full name of all the APs?


Add -v: `ifconfig -v wlan0 scan`

Because the output is very verbose you might want to pipe it to less(1) to keep it readable: `ifconfig -v wlan0 scan | less -S`


----------

